# Pace Arrow hyd jacks



## bob n humble (Nov 19, 2008)

New to the site, and hope this hasn't been asked already. I went through most of the post, and didn't see my question. I just purchased a 96 34ft Pace Arrow. The hyd. jack alarm keeps going off even though the jacks are up. Everything that I read says the problem is low hyd. fluid. My problem is I can't find the reservoir. So I guess to make a long post short can somebody point me in the right direction. 
Thanks in advance. 
Bob


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

RE: Pace Arrow hyd jacks

well first off welcme to the forums ,, and second i guess u have a gas rv right??? look in the front area like the hood of a car ,, there should be a resivoir there that says hydraulic fluid only ,, if not ,, then look for a big how can i put it ??? can looking thing ,, and it should have a bunch of lines runnig to it ,, that should be the jack res.. ,, let us know back on what u'r setup is ,, but u may have a bad switch also on the jack ,, or even maybe the jack it self is not really going all the way up ,, but let us know    :approve:  :approve:


----------



## bob n humble (Nov 19, 2008)

RE: Pace Arrow hyd jacks

Yes 730 it's a gas rig. I did look in the front, but I didn't see it. The only tank I saw  was for the Power Steering. I will take a better look tomorrow.
Thanks Bob


----------



## C Nash (Nov 20, 2008)

Re: Pace Arrow hyd jacks

It will most likely be in one of the basement compartments and like 730 said have seceral hydr lines going to it.  there should be a plug to remove to ck the fluid level. If the fluid was low you would probably have problems with them leveling the rv.  Think you will either have a switch on one of the legs that is not working or one or all the levelers are not retracting all the way which could be low fluid.  Welcome to the forum


----------



## mistabonze (Nov 20, 2008)

Re: Pace Arrow hyd jacks

Hello. I had a 98 that I sold  two weeks ago and it did the same thing when I bought it two years ago. It was hydrolic fluid. I didnt fill it. I needed it serviced for something else and the sevice people filled it. It did it again the day before trading it in but the dealer said they would take care if it. good luck.


----------



## bob n humble (Nov 21, 2008)

RE: Pace Arrow hyd jacks

Thanks to everyone for the input. I will have a chance this weekend to check it out. 
Bob


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 21, 2008)

Re: Pace Arrow hyd jacks

Hi Bob, I have a 2003 South wind and my Hydraulic tank is located just behind the left wheel. Like Rod said it has a lot of hyd lines going to it. good luck


----------

